# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  تحبني : نزار قباني

## السائلة

" تحبني " !! 

الجملة الجوفاء ذاتها .

" تحبنى " !! 

اللفظة البلهاء ذاتها ..

" تحبنى " !! 

النغمة القديمة التى بها دوختني 

أول ما عرفتنى ..

أضعت إحساسي  بها 

فلم تعد تهزني ..

" تحبنى " !! 

كأي .. أى امرأة تحبنى 

وجه أنا .. وجه الوجود ، فى دفترك الملون 

جريدة صفراء تطوينى إلى ألوف السوسن 

ولعبة فى خزف ..

تشيلني ..

تحطني ..

فإن رأيت لعبة جديدة 

حطمتنى ..

" تحبنى " !!

لا .. لا تعدها مرة أخرى ..

فقد أضحكتنى 

يا لاعباً فى السرك .. يا مهرجاً ..

بألف وجه مستعار .. ألف دور متقن ..

كفى .. كفى .. فتلك مسرحية 

مثلتها أول ما رأيتني 

وعشت عامين بها ..

مأخوذة بكل ما أسمعتني 

بالضوء ، بالحوار ، بالجو الروائي الغنى 

فمشهد يقيمني ..

ومشهد يقعدني ..

وأنت .. فوق المسرح المضاء تستثيرني 

بالجمل الجوفاء .. بالحرف الذي لم يؤمن ..

ما أرخص الحرف إذا لم يؤمن ..

( 4 )
" تحبنى "

معزوفة .. معادة .. رخيصة الملحن ..

تديرها .. تديرها .. لكل وجه حسن

قل غيرها .. أتلفت أعصابي بها .. أتلفتني 

قل غيرها .. قل تشتهى طيي ، ودفء مسكني 

قل إنني .. جميلة .. وسهلة .. وإننى ..

أعطيت فى بلاهة جميع ما سألتني ..

وآأسفى .. جميع ما سألتني ..

----------


## محمد قدادة

قصيدة رائعه من شاعر سيظل بالوجدان تسلمى على النقل الرائع عزيزتى السائله وننتظر مزيد من الروائع والمشاركات

----------


## الوسن

هذا الشاعر من اقوى الشعراء اللي مروا على تاريخ البشرية , عن جد نزار قباني كان شخص عظيم كثير

----------

